# Epidural or MAC for patient had epidural catheter intact



## millortsui (Oct 5, 2010)

Please clear up for me??

patient had a epidural delivery and now she went back to surgery room because she wanted to have PPTL.  She still had the epideral catheter on her.  Should I code the type of anesthesia as Epidural or MAC


----------

